# Hawaii sends out cell phone message for missile attack



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Someone in Hawaii made a big boo boo. The state gov of Hawaii sent out a 
REAL MISSILE ATTACK WARNING on cell phones and TV. Must have scared 
the crap out of people. It took about 1/2 hours for people to get the OOPS 
message. I can only imagine the pandemonium. How many of you are 
ready and have plans in place?
I wonder how many atheists got down on their knees?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It was done as an anti Trump thing you can bet. get people worked up about NK.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Someone in Hawaii made a big boo boo. The state gov of Hawaii sent out a
> REAL MISSILE ATTACK WARNING on cell phones and TV. Must have scared
> the crap out of people. It took about 1/2 hours for people to get the OOPS
> message. I can only imagine the pandemonium. How many of you are
> ...


It gets so much better, there is a headline in The LA Times, that reads--False Alert of Missile Attacks Sparks Panic In Hawaii.  And then there is an aerial pic of Honolulu; so the punks crapped their shorts over in Paradise. I will bet that the place is full of loud moth liberals, who talk a tough fight. But let it break wide open, and their true cowardice shines through. I ain't impressed, and I hope they piss the bed tonight.






:vs_laugh:
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-hawaii-missile-alert-20180113-story,amp.html


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

You're probably right Smitty901, . . . 

But you know that heaven had a really hard time sorting out those voices they haven't heard from in a long time, . . . or never heard from.

Anyway, . . . fun's over, . . . back to work.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They better be careful about crying wolf....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder if rocket boy crapped his pants. Waiting for Trump to respond.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So does the person responsible for the warning get canned. Not likely .


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> It gets so much better, there is a headline in The LA Times, that reads--False Alert of Missile Attacks Sparks Panic In Hawaii.  And then there is an aerial pic of Honolulu; so the punks crapped their shorts over in Paradise. I will bet that the place is full of loud moth liberals, who talk a tough fight. But let it break wide open, and their true cowardice shines through. I ain't impressed, and I hope they piss the bed tonight.
> View attachment 66210
> :vs_laugh:
> False alert of missile attack sparks panic in Hawaii - LA Times


Thanks for that link, sir.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The State of Hawaii is a libtard welfare shit-hole of takers.

Beautiful as it may be, Hawaii has become infested with welfare rats. Wouldn't bother me one shit if it sunk into the damn Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Doh.....


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

9 months from now there's gonna be a lot of babies born in Hawaii !!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> It was done as an anti Trump thing you can bet. get people worked up about NK.


That's exactly what I thought when I first read the headline on Drudge.

You know what they say, "there are no atheists in foxholes", or bomb shelters either.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> 9 months from now there's gonna be a lot of babies born in Hawaii !!


Homosexuals cannot have babies.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Homosexuals cannot have babies.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Is HI like the San Fransico of the pacific islands?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> Is HI like the San Fransico of the pacific islands?


I don't know I was just being a smart alec.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ahhhhh. Ok
I was thinking to myself, how did I not know that Hi was a **** hotbed?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The State of Hawaii is a libtard welfare shit-hole of takers.
> 
> Beautiful as it may be, Hawaii has become infested with welfare rats. Wouldn't bother me one shit if it sunk into the damn Pacific Ocean.


This, my friend, I know to be true. My sister lived there and if your not visiting or rich it is a shit hole full of lazy welfare dependent liberals. Someone should build a military base there :devil:, it's perfect for that and not much else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am sick of paying for these lazy turds;

It pays not to work: Hawaii residents receive highest welfare benefits in US - Hawaii Reporter

https://lintvkhon.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/the_work_versus_welfare_trade-off_2013_wp.pdf


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I am sick of paying for these lazy turds;
> 
> It pays not to work: Hawaii residents receive highest welfare benefits in US - Hawaii Reporter
> 
> https://lintvkhon.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/the_work_versus_welfare_trade-off_2013_wp.pdf


Thanks for the data Slip. Couldn't help but notice that the largest amounts are located in the known populous voting districts of the Democrats ...... at a rate of 2x those in my beloved South.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait for it. Millions needed to update early warning system.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

There are two places to live in Hawaii, Oahu and the rest of the islands. Oahu is a metropolis that doesnt represent the aloha spirit, which the other islands do.
But, the State of Hawaii owes its citizens a honest response. This was unacceptable to the good people of Hawaii, to which there are allot. The libtards that live there like Jim Carrey, Jaime Lee Curtis etc who blamed Trump for this can jump off of Pali Look out.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I am sick of paying for these lazy turds;
> 
> It pays not to work: Hawaii residents receive highest welfare benefits in US - Hawaii Reporter
> 
> https://lintvkhon.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/the_work_versus_welfare_trade-off_2013_wp.pdf


I was there last year. I saw first hand the infestation of bums that moved there just to be bums. That's right, they moved there with the intention to be and stay a bum.

They are everywhere, walking around during the day begging and sleeping on the beach at night.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I wonder how many people grabbed their bug out bags and headed for....Wait....where would you bug out to in Hawaii?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If you have a boat you could try for Kauai


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I wonder how many people grabbed their bug out bags and headed for....Wait....where would you bug out to in Hawaii?


In Hawaii B.o.B means bug out boat! not bag..

I had a friend in the service he grew up on the big Island. He told me their plan for any kind of man-made disaster was too hop into the boat and Heather for one of the small islands.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

On a for real note. If this had happened to you on Saturday. How many of you would currently be serving sentences.? No joke you get word that you have 20 minutes to save you and your family. Our plan if we have to leave the homestead (any sort of Ariel threat) involves redistribution of a local building....Period and real


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I wonder if anyone actually shit their pants.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

For a warning system of that magnitude should it be that easy to send it out erroneously? What did he do bump it with his coffee cup?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am starting to believe it was not an accident... Its opened a serious can of worms there... Curious as to who this person was that did it and if he was disgruntled, a new person, etc etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It was no accident. Listen to them try to explain it. You have another hero trying to make life harder for Trump working there. A long list of Democrats running the State happy to cover for the hero. Keep in mind that system is 100% State run and setup , it has nothing to do with any Federal system.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

WTF??? It just happened again - in JAPAN:
Japan public TV sends mistaken North Korean missile alert

Japan public TV sends mistaken North Korean missile alert | Fox News


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> WTF??? It just happened again - in JAPAN:
> Japan public TV sends mistaken North Korean missile alert
> 
> Japan public TV sends mistaken North Korean missile alert | Fox News


Kinda makes you wonder what competent government man has his finger on the button with the keys turned.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Someone will be committing suicide soon.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Is this a mistake? To what extent do you think this is planned? This is crazy, because how on earth do you make a mistake over a nuclear attack? I mean, it's more serious stuff than air traffic control.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

The Hawaii false alarm culprit


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A warning system , run by the State. A state that is 99.9% run and controlled by Democrats. If you are not a card carrying Democrat you would never get hired working for the State. What are the chances anyone would be even doing their job if a missile was in bound. A real warming would go off 3 hours after it hit.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

This YouTuber has a pretty good theory of what happened. There is a pattern of hacking the Emergency Broadcast System in various states going back years.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> This YouTuber has a pretty good theory of what happened. There is a pattern of hacking the Emergency Broadcast System in various states going back years.


I also saw, on another site, the guy in charge of the system took a picture for some article in front of his computer. A post-it-note can be seen on the computer with the guys password scribbled on it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

